# Newbie from the UK



## simong81 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi all,

Newbie here that has been boarding indoors for a while in MK and Hemel but have just booked my first family boarding holiday for Italy next year.

Any other UK people that ride Hemel or MK?

Simon


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I used to ride MK a lot when I lived in the UK. Learnt at Tamworth, but moved nearer to MK so started going there. I used to go every couple of weeks and I really liked it. Was good for keeping your skill level up to scratch. I miss it a little bit as the nearest indoor slope to us now is 5 hours away, but obviously I get more mountain time a year now than I did in the UK!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Alright Si? I'll ride at Hemel for a couple of hours maybe 2-3 times a year. Occasionally go to Milton Keynes as well, more so when Bucks Boarding was still open. Prepare to have your mind blown and nerve tested when you get to the mountains. 

Where are you going in Italy? I've been to Cervinia and Courmayeur so far and I'm of to Cortina in the Dolomites tomorrow. Stoked.


----------



## MDRev (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Simon,

I have been to Hemel once and am there again in few weeks time - but nothing beats being on a mountain - we missed out on going this year but will be back on a mountain somewhere in Europe next season.

What are you riding and how are you getting on?

Marcus


----------

